# compulsory vehicle group exess



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all following my last tread (european breakdown cover) its all change. after me banging on about the savings changing from safeguard to adrian flux.
a/flux quote£474 witch i payed for only to find when the policy came i was only covered for 30 day abrord per trip,so purchased cover of saga £81 then i had to fill in a valuation report and send 6 pictures of the rv done by email and fax,then another letter saying more pic's of engine bay ,interior ,then another letter saying only the people in seats that were belterd would be insured.phoned them up saying i had not had this prob with previous insurance and did they exspect me to travel with half my passengers not insured and told them to cancel the policy.o and i forgot to mention the need for a green card to go abroad at the cost of £44 so i phoned safeguard(quote £902)exsplaned all that was going on, there cover abrord is limitless as long as u have uk address all pasegers are covered no photos needed no green card needed no saga needed.i then said but the cost is to mutch explained others ie (shane) are paying a lot less was told i had all my discounts ie mhf not used to commute to an from work ,only one driver the only way was to up my excess from £300 to £450 resulting in the policy being £784...bingo
sorry it's a bit long winded
dave


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I have always wondered why Continentals have insurance the covers all of Europe, including the UK. There is no 30-day restriction or extra Green Card fee or fax notification when going "abroad" or hassle whatsoever.

We got our European insurance via a German broker, which covered all countries except Iran and Iraq, I believe. There were no questions or anything and it even covered the UK too!

Somehow, the UK insurance guys have a racket going, is my guess.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi RAH....safeguard say no green card needed for european union but one is needed for anywere else


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi lugnut just done mine £504 for all that and protected no-claims see my post >>>HERE<<<

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I spent days ringing round and comparing quotes and Safeguard came out best, even though they wasn't the cheapest.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi 
olley an snelly how mutch is you exsess?did you try my trick of uping the exsess?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi lugnut £200 excess, could have gone for more but so chuffed at the quote, that I thought why bother. At £504 Towergate are less than half the price of NFU who I have been with. Towergate are about £160 cheaper than the next cheapest safeguard, but offer a similer level of cover, and a much better level than NFU. with mirrored discount from our Galaxy, euro cover, unlimited windscreen, protected no claims and RAC breakdown.

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Safeguard quote details*

Im 30 years old, Paramedic with one fault accident 3 years ago (value £250 - third party hit me and drove off). The vehicle is 10 years old and valued at just under 30k. It is fitted with thatcham approved security and kept on a farm out in the countryside.

I have 4 years no claims discount on my mh policy (9 years on my car policy).

I chose a £250 voluntary excess, but there is a £300 compulsary excess with Safeguard for this class of vehicle, making a total of £550 excess.

£673 Fully comp with unlimited euro/uk cover and euro/uk breakdown and legal cover and unlimited windscreen cover (a must on a class rv's!) and all the other benefits mentioned by Olley. Im very happy with Safeguard, it would be interesting to hear stories from people who have had to claim from them.


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

This is just bizarre! I've recently changed from Towergate to NFU saving 400 quid a year! My renewal with Towergate was over £900 but NFU is £540. Cover, if anything, is slightly better. It just doesn't make sense that one person is going the other way to me but for exactly the same reasons.
This is for a 2001 Monaco Knight insured for 68 thousand with 4 year protected no-claims. 

Regards
Doug


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi..it was the (only people in seatbelts are insured) that did it for me so half the family must say at home or run the gurntlet that is why i went back to safeguard.
it would be interesting to hear for members who are with adrian flux have any had problems like me?
dave


----------

